# Psych Hospital



## Kayty (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey everyone,

Just got back from a psych hospital. I was there for a week and I dont know if I was really ready to go. The last night there I tried to committ suicide and the doctor still sent me home today. Well I guess I just wanted to let everyone know were I've been. I hope everyone is doing well.

Kayty


----------



## Retired (Aug 21, 2006)

Kayty,

So glad to know you are safe despite your attempt at suicide at the hospital.

Do you have someone close to you that you can call who might stay with you so you can work out a plan to remain safe?

What did your doctor say to you as a plan to keep you safe?

Is there a crisis help line in your area you can call?

Stay in touch with us, Kayty so we can talk more.


----------



## Kayty (Aug 21, 2006)

hey TSOW,

Thanx for the reply.  The person that I really trust and could call wouldnt be able to stay with me and all the family works and have things to do.  Im not sure about a crisis helpline and my doctor didnt even talk to me much.  She was'nt much of a help.

Kayty


----------



## Retired (Aug 21, 2006)

In what area do you live (very generally) so we can see if we can locate some help line info.


----------



## Kayty (Aug 21, 2006)

Massachussettes


----------



## ThatLady (Aug 22, 2006)

If nothing else, you can always go to the ER, or call the ER at your nearest hospital. You could also call the hospital you were just released from, I'd think, if you were in real difficulty, Kayty.


----------



## Halo (Aug 22, 2006)

Kayty,

It is good to see you back and I just want to point you to some resources that might help when you are feeling overwhelmed and suicidal.

This is good information:

http://forum.psychlinks.ca/showthread.php?t=1657

Good luck Kayty, you will be in my thoughts.


----------



## Into The Light (Aug 22, 2006)

hi kayty, i hope you are doing ok today. just to save you some jumps in the links, here is a direct link for crisis lines in massuchussets. call any of the crisis lines listed if you feel you can't cope anymore. http://suicidehotlines.com/massachusetts.html.  even if you are not in crisis you could call them and find out about what your options are in your area to get help.

are you seeing a therapist at this point and/or taking any medication?


----------



## Kayty (Aug 22, 2006)

Thank you everybody for your post.  I am seeeing a therapist but im trying to find a new one and there going to put me in intensive therapy 3 times a week.  Also I am on zoloft.  Im feeling alright now but if I feel that way again then I will tell somebody to bring me back to the hospital.

Kayty


----------



## Halo (Aug 22, 2006)

Kayty,

I am glad to hear that you know that if things get bad again that you can always go back.  Intensive therapy might be good and exactly what you need right now....I hope that it helps you.

Take care and let us know how you are doing


----------



## Kayty (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanx Nancy,

Ill keep you updated.

Kayty


----------

